# P10 power window problem



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey,

I now drive a 96 5sp P10. This was a replacement for the 91 I crashed a few weeks ago. So here's the question, the passenger side power window on my new car is very sluggish when rolling up. Obviously it gets slower if another window is also being rolled up simultaneously, but even discounting that, it’s unnaturally slow. Is there a repair, modification, or something I can do to bring it back up to speed?
Now the reason I mentioned the 91 is because it also had a window problem. Though probably unrelated, the old G's windows would roll up very slowly when wet. If the window was wet and rolled all the way down, then it would not come back up at all. This usually meant waiting for it to dry, or trying to force it by hand. Since Seattle is not a very dry city, good windows are a must. I don't know if the two problems are related... any ideas?

Eran J. Gutkin
96 G 
Seattle, WA


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Try posting this over at G20.net


----------



## blue 4917 (Apr 25, 2004)

*window's*

hi mate
i have 2.0eGT and i had the same problems with mine it was a number of things but if i was you i would check your weather strips or maybe your battery power make sure you have enough power in your battery
carl


----------



## blue 4917 (Apr 25, 2004)

eran76 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I now drive a 96 5sp P10. This was a replacement for the 91 I crashed a few weeks ago. So here's the question, the passenger side power window on my new car is very sluggish when rolling up. Obviously it gets slower if another window is also being rolled up simultaneously, but even discounting that, it’s unnaturally slow. Is there a repair, modification, or something I can do to bring it back up to speed?
> Now the reason I mentioned the 91 is because it also had a window problem. Though probably unrelated, the old G's windows would roll up very slowly when wet. If the window was wet and rolled all the way down, then it would not come back up at all. This usually meant waiting for it to dry, or trying to force it by hand. Since Seattle is not a very dry city, good windows are a must. I don't know if the two problems are related... any ideas?
> ...


have you checked maybe one of the regulators has come loose or the weatherstrips the same happend to mine and it was one of thge regulators that come loose
also check the battery power


----------

